# Still to skinny!!!



## rugergirl (May 13, 2013)

My pit is going on 3 years old and is very active, I am having trouble keeping him fat. I have him in the smallest kennel and feed him the same thing I feed the other dogs and they are mud fat. Any suggestions?up:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Post a pic. Your dog may not be fat.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

APBT are supposed to be athletes so He may be just the way he was meant to be.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

You don't want a fat dog....hopefully your other dogs are not actually fat. Post pics!


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

People think just because she shows a little spine and ribs means she's skinny. She's clearly not. I think she's "perfect" right now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Are those photos from different time periods? The first photo she looks about 7-10 lbs underweight. The 2nd photo she looks fine? May be the angle though. You should only see the last few ribs towards her rear. I can see her whole rib cage :/


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dog in photos looks fine to me. The ribs are more pronounced in the first photo since it is breathing in and going for something.

If you really want to add some weight then you can feed satin balls. You can add a bit more fat and then work it off to give a nice conditioned look.


----------



## Gucci (Feb 5, 2013)

Dog looks nice and lean to me that's how I like my dogs to look like. Fat dogs are ugly in my opinion. Just saw a Pit the other day that looked like a sack of potatoes!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

mi16reisen said:


> View attachment 24386
> 
> 
> View attachment 24394
> ...


Is this the dog the op was talking about?


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Is this the dog the op was talking about?


No, but I think everyone has different ideas of what "fat" and "skinny" are. For some dogs it's hard to say they they're skinny when their hinds and shoulders are ripped. I personally like dogs somewhat lean and defined.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Erock (May 24, 2013)

N.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

mi16reisen said:


> No, but I think everyone has different ideas of what "fat" and "skinny" are. For some dogs it's hard to say they they're skinny when their hinds and shoulders are ripped. I personally like dogs somewhat lean and defined.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh I understand, it just seems that comments were being directed towards the op based on the pics that you posted, maybe not realizing that was not the op's dog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> Oh I understand, it just seems that comments were being directed towards the op based on the pics that you posted, maybe not realizing that was not the op's dog.


That's what happens when we don't look at names! LOL.


----------



## rugergirl (May 13, 2013)

This is the pic of my 6 month old female. https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/431158_416571848441079_636689177_n.jpg


----------



## rugergirl (May 13, 2013)

This is the dog I was referring to, it's not a good pic but fom the photos I saw of the other dog and ready the comments I now realize he is not skinny at all. I started him on cottage cheese and egg diet along with his dog feed.

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/261408_342786699152928_1898969499_n.jpg


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Well from that angle he doesn't look skinny. But really we'd need a better picture.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Based on the picture(s), that dog is not too skinny at all. Based on the first picture, I'd say the dog could safely lose a few and still be on the healthy side of pet weight. Although a standing side shot would be better, stacked if you can.

You're just used to seeing fat dogs. Most people are.

This is my dog yesterday. He could lose a couple pounds too (and some more conditioning couldn't hurt), and their conditions are pretty close, although he may be just a little bit leaner. He is by no means too skinny at all.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> That's what happens when we don't look at names! LOL.


Hit the nail on the head, lol. I figured that was what was going on but I didn't want it perpetuated - otherwise this thread was going to get confusing


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Why would you want to fatten that dog up? Its ironic that we as humans do Zumba, Crossfit, spend hours at the gym, supplement, count calories, etc etc etc., but then we want our dogs to be heifers. They suffer from the same weight-related problems that we do. I refuse these days to fatten my dogs up for a show or for any other reason. In fact, now that summer weather is here and we're working towards some fall events, that lazy dog weight is coming off.

A fat dog is not a healthy, happy dog. Fit is the new thing, don't ya know?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

rugergirl said:


> This is the pic of my 6 month old female. https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/431158_416571848441079_636689177_n.jpg


I would also worry About extra weight with that back. The angle of the picture her back appear to have a big slop, spine or hip issues are in the future if its not the angle. added weight would cause issues to be exasperated just like with humans who have ailments that are carrying around extra pounds.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

bahamutt99 said:


> Why would you want to fatten that dog up? Its ironic that we as humans do Zumba, Crossfit, spend hours at the gym, supplement, count calories, etc etc etc., but then we want our dogs to be heifers. They suffer from the same weight-related problems that we do. I refuse these days to fatten my dogs up for a show or for any other reason. In fact, now that summer weather is here and we're working towards some fall events, that lazy dog weight is coming off.
> 
> A fat dog is not a healthy, happy dog. Fit is the new thing, don't ya know?


This, times infinity.


----------

